# Tamarisk or salt cedar



## mexicalialan (Mar 21, 2012)

Has anyone turned Tamarisk or Salt Cedar? I am very interested to know how it went, what you learned (improve MY learning curve!) Any help will be greatly appreciated!
Mexicalialan


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Alan haven't heard of that wood. I think if it is free wood give it a go.


----------

